# First aunt bows out of Thanksgiving...now cousin says no family Christmas party



## debodun (Nov 15, 2021)

The Christmas party was cancelled last year, too. Looks like it's going to be a dull holiday season for me.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2021)

I can understand the reasons for the cancelations, Deb. 
Today, for the first time since Covid came on the scene, we ate lunch at a mall food court with my nephew and his wife. It was an impromptu thing, as they suddenly called and asked us to meet them. We had to show the security guard our immunization records. I think all 4 of us were somewhat apprehensive, and probably won't be doing that again anytime soon.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 15, 2021)

What a bummer @debodun. I still think that if you're moved in by Thanksgiving, or alternatively by Christmas, and can manage it, invite family to your new house. You could do something simple like a buffet and not have to knock yourself out by just getting cheese & meat, veggie & dip, dessert trays from the deli at your local supermarket if for Christmas or whatever the deli might offer if for Thanksgiving.

That said, if the festivities have been cancelled because of the Covid threat, neither of the above would work.

Hate to see family traditions fall by the wayside, especially as we get older


----------



## terry123 (Nov 16, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> What a bummer @debodun. I still think that if you're moved in by Thanksgiving, or alternatively by Christmas, and can manage it, invite family to your new house. You could do something simple like a buffet and not have to knock yourself out by just getting cheese & meat, veggie & dip, dessert trays from the deli at your local supermarket if for Christmas or whatever the deli might offer if for Thanksgiving.
> 
> That said, if the festivities have been cancelled because of the Covid threat, neither of the above would work.
> 
> Hate to see family traditions fall by the wayside, especially as we get older


Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> The Christmas party was cancelled last year, too. Looks like it's going to be a dull holiday season for me.
> 
> View attachment 194685View attachment 194686


me too Deb... we'll meet up on here ...


----------

